# Mirrolure Knot



## huntandfishguy63 (Jun 3, 2011)

Anyone use the Mirrolure knot, when fishing hard plastics ? If so any problems ?


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*H&FGuy,*

the Mirrolure Knot is very similar to the Non-Slip Loop Knot, and I don't recall which I've used, but I lost two 2000 MirroLures, one right after the other, while using the knot. Because the 2000 is a suspending plug I was not able to find either one of them, thus a costly lesson. I always used the uni knot without failure and have decided to stay with it. So much for modern knots!


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

I use it for my tops when I dont have a quick twist and it works great.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Try the Rapala loop knot. Never had it fail. http://www.animatedknots.com/rapala/index.php


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

*Mirrolure Knot and Palomar Knot*

I use it now for about 90% of all knots I tie for fishing. When you tie the knot you have to make sure the knot is tight, some I tie do slip and have to be retied. You can feel the Mirrolure knot lock in if tied properly. I also tie a palomar knot for the rest of my knots. These knots are fast and easy to tie for me.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

TOOEXTREME said:


> I use it now for about 90% of all knots I tie for fishing. When you tie the knot you have to make sure the knot is tight, some I tie do slip and have to be retied. You can feel the Mirrolure knot lock in if tied properly. I also tie a palomar knot for the rest of my knots. These knots are fast and easy to tie for me.


X2 on the above statement. I love the Mirrolure knot. Have caught some nice fish on the knot. I use it on topwaters and softplastics as well. Why softplastics? My theory is the less resistance on the bait/lure the better the action.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

X2 on the Rapala Knot.........takes a few times to learn. But a very good knot.


----------



## jpintx (May 1, 2011)

Don't know the Mirolure loop, I have used the "DOA Loop" with good success. Very easy to tie.

http://www.doalures.com/uploads/Docs/9102_DOA_10.28__Knot_Page.pdf


----------



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

I have not had any problems with it but they do warn you to use 14 # min test line with it.


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

If I dont have a norton quick twist I use the Rapala Knot.


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

skeeter77346 said:


> Try the Rapala loop knot. Never had it fail. http://www.animatedknots.com/rapala/index.php


X2 Its the way to go for lures.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

I use the Mirrolure knot for all my lures and have never had it fail. You cannot use it on light line though, I use it on 20lb flouro leaders.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

And it's so easy to tie that I can tie it in the pre dawn light without my reading specs!


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

I see a trend here...soon to be announced the TTF knot. [Jus' Kiddin']


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

The Mirrolure knot pic below:


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

X2 on the Uni knot. Tying it for years w/o fail.


----------

